# Booba's new Shoes :)



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)




----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

OMG, that is soooooooo funny.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I love the 3 minutes of frozen unsure what to do moments. Then as soon as starts walking, I busted out laughing. 

Good stuff!!


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

:rofl:OMG- funniest thing I've seen in a while:rofl:


----------

